# Scared to death of Motorocycles!!



## gamingirl22 (Aug 1, 2011)

My horse and I love to go riding around the cornfields near our barn. We ride quite a distance away from the road, but motorocycles still scare my horse to death! He is fine with police sirens going past him, lawn mowers, tractors, trailers, school buses, except for motorocycles. One time, we were in the development going down to the fields, and a woman came out and was petting my horse. A motorcycle went by, and my horse was fine with it! He didn't even look at it! Was it because someone was petting him at the same time? Please help me! Now I'm scared to go riding out in the fields with my horse.....


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

You are falling into a classic catch 22. You know your horse is afraid of motorcycles so you tense up when one nears. Your horse feels you tense up at the motorcycle so assumes there is a reason to be scared so is. This in turn makes you even more tense yourself which your horse feels etc, etc, etc. It's called a negative feedback loop.

You have to force yourself to project calm and be relaxed no matter how scared/nervous you really are. Your horse will sense the calm and feel no reason to be scared. Sounds like this has been going on for a bit so it can take a bit to get your horse to the point motorcycles no longer scare him. 

This can be sped up if you know someone with a motorcycle. Lunging your horse until they are relaxed near a running back with the occasional engine rev. Then have them ride the bike around as you lunge. Once your horse is good with that, saddle up and start it over again with you riding.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

do you have a secure pen that you can put the horse in that is near where the motorcycles are? if so, and if he has a buddy that is not bothered by them, they learn to relax to the noise and sight of them. 
Motorcyclist need to learn to slow down around horses.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Totally agree with Darrin. It would be great for you to find someone who has a motorcycle that you could desensitize him with.


----------



## gamingirl22 (Aug 1, 2011)

Well when a motorcycle comes by, should I get off my horse and pet him? Or should I just stay up in the saddle and keep petting him? I have been trying to stay calm whenever a motorcycle approaches, but it's not easy...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would stay on him if you can without danger of getting killed. If you get off, he may start to learn that if he gets all spooky, he will get out of work. That is usually a bad plan. I liked stevenson's idea about putting him in a safe, secure pen and letting motorcycles go by him. 

I have a horse that was stabled right next to a construction site for several months. Motorcycles, tractors, bulldozers, trucks, and other machinery put happy thoughts in her mind. The construction workers used to give her sugar cubes.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

gamingirl22 said:


> Well when a motorcycle comes by, should I get off my horse and pet him? Or should I just stay up in the saddle and keep petting him? I have been trying to stay calm whenever a motorcycle approaches, but it's not easy...


When I heard a bike coming I would face him toward the bike and sit there relaxed while petting his shoulder and talking to him. By relaxed I mean relax your body but still be ready for him to do something foolish. If he does, calmly get him under control and back facing the bike. If you panic in any way you lost ground.


----------



## gamingirl22 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok thanks!!  I'll work on it this week and let you all know how it went!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Darrin said:


> When I heard a bike coming I would face him toward the bike and sit there relaxed while petting his shoulder and talking to him. By relaxed I mean relax your body but still be ready for him to do something foolish. If he does, calmly get him under control and back facing the bike. If you panic in any way you lost ground.


It will probably only take a few times of seeing that he is not going to die for him to get desensitized to this. You are probably only a short time away from solving the problem if you keep your cool. Oh, and hold on tight.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

I recently had a motorcyclist stop and talk to me while I was riding my horse on the road. I expected him to freak but he was perfectly calm. The guy didnt rev up or anything just rode along side of us. I was impressed. with my horse. After the guy rode off my horse unexpectedly spooked at a garbage can and wouldn't walk past it ...go figure. I think having a friend ride by with a motorbike is a good idea. The BO has a quad so the horses are pretty used to the sound as long as it doesnt sneak up on them.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Bring your horse to my place, in a week or two, your horse will recognize the sound of an Electra Glide as opposed to the Ironhead and will know the sound of a Sporty as well. My horses know their Harley pipe sounds and who's riding what. Your horse needs exposure to loud engines, exhausts, etc.


----------

